# What would you do?



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had Pedders GSR struts put on Tuesday by a very reputable shop. Took the car back to the Pontiac dealership on Friday to have stabilizer link bushings put on the driver side struct which had leaked. At that point I was called back to be shown the beginning of strut rub on the new struts. They are red and I could see a slim black mark at the top on each strut. Pontiac allowed me to have the GSR's put on but would they would not install due to warranty issues. They advised me to call the shop which put the structs on and made the alignment aware of this. I called them and the person who put the struct on said he had made the maximum alignment to avoid a struct problem. It was suggested that a wheel spacer might be looked into. I talked to the Pontiac dealer mechanic who felt that might not be a good idea and the shop should take another look at it. I called the owner of the shop later on as I was beginning to feel disappointed about this whole thing. He said to call Monday to make an appointment to come in and take a look at it. I guess I'm feeling like I could get left out of this whole thing as Pontiac had previously said they would OK the struts but would not be involved in the installation due to warranty concerns. If the shop says that's all they can do where does that leave me? Any advice is very much appreciated as I could use some suggestions before I call the shop Monday.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Buy some slightly thinner tires for up front. Just a thought, I think that would be where I would go.

Good luck with it, I am just waiting for my struts to blow out.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Contatc PeddersUSA directly and tell them your problem.
Thye can probably figure it out..

try calling Pete,,great guy to deal with..

Peter G. Basica, President

Pedders USA

1.248.522.8021


----------

